
How to flatten an existing JavaScript codebase - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/flattening-javascript-async-await
======
nailer
Author here. This is a follow up to [1] with a lot more technical details on
moving to async/await, including:

\- eslint config

\- node config - getting proper tracebacks and using util.promisify

\- testing

\- implementing common promise patterns with 'await'

\- how to handle await refactoring for larger codebases

[1]([https://certsimple.com/blog/javascript-equals-async-
await](https://certsimple.com/blog/javascript-equals-async-await))

